# Scarlett Kidded!  Mini Nubians!!  Better Pics Pg 2



## helmstead (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's her doeling, GORGEOUS solid black with BLUE EYES!  She is perfection...wish I could keep her...







And the buckling, an adorable frosted black and white with brown eyes!!






Better photos soon...these were on my phone.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 2, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! 
The Nubian we are getting this weekend was bred to a Nigerian Dwarf. I could not believe how cute the kids are (hers and the two others). I am seriously thinking of doing that again when I need to breed her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 2, 2010)

Just adorable!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hooray Scarlett!!  Oh, that doeling is going to be so striking.  She must have been bred to BBB...


----------



## helmstead (Jun 2, 2010)

I am already in love, these mini Nubis are soooo cuddly...the little doe crawled in my lap to doze after I taught them how to navigate Scarlett's ginormous teats for some colostrum....


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hahaha- ginormous is not an exaggeration.  Sam's are freaking me out... I guess it runs in the family.


----------



## glenolam (Jun 2, 2010)

Very beautiful!

I have a solid tan doe with a moon spot on her forehead and blue eyes.  Sometimes the solid color makes their eyes stand out more!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 2, 2010)

I want a solid black Nubian.....*jealous*

Congrats, they're gorgeous!


----------



## helmstead (Jun 2, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I want a solid black Nubian.....*jealous*


Well...how about a solid black MINI Nubian?!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 3, 2010)

Ohhh, no you don't...You're not tempting me into getting another breed, nope, nope, nope.

BAD Kate, bad, bad, bad....

Like *I* neeeeed encouragement?

If it didn't mean a 5th (or would it be 6th?) buck.....don't think I wouldn't.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jun 3, 2010)

Neat!


----------



## freemotion (Jun 3, 2010)

New pics!!!  I must have new, clear pics!!!!  Will those blue eyes stay blue?


----------



## helmstead (Jun 4, 2010)

Once they're on the bottle a bit better, I'll get new pics.  

ROLL...c'mon...whats one more?  Don't you already have a PB Nubian buck to breed her to??

And, yes, her eyes will stay blue!


----------



## parjackson (Jun 4, 2010)

They are darling!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 4, 2010)

But....Chaos is HUGE....couldn't it hurt her if she had his big babies?  Even his quads weighed in at 6-7# ea.


----------



## helmstead (Jun 4, 2010)

Well, yuh...she was a 7 lb newborn, but won't mature to the size of her dam...so...



I'll have unrelated bucks eventually...



(that's one of the things about these registries that *gets* me, they allow breeding a mini back to a PB for 'type'...IMO, bad idea - and at the same time one of the larger mini breeders commonly breeds PB Nubian bucks to Nigi does...so...whatev, but not for me!)


----------



## helmstead (Jun 10, 2010)

Been nothing but hard work and drama here, but I FINALLY got new pics of these two...sorry, they're not the best - they will NOT pose 

Doeling






Buckling


----------

